# Ore Wa Neko To Asobitai



## Sandorph

ORE WA NEKO TO O ASOBITAI 

Is correct? Es correcto?

I want to play with the cat // Quiero jugar con el gato

Quiza dos preguntas // maybe two questions 

I want to go with my friends // Quiero ir con mis amigos

Watashi wa watashi no tomodachi to Ikitai  ???


----------



## Ocham

ORE WA NEKO TO O ASOBITAI  No correcto

ORE WA or BOKU WA is used by only boys or men.
WATASHI WA is standard and polite.
But, you don't have to use ORE WA, BOKU WA or WATASHI WA if you
don't like to, just like (Yo) hablo espanol, or (Ella) habla espanor, etc.
NEKO TO ASOBITAI is enough to convey your feeling that you want
to play with a cat.

WATASHI WA WATASHI NO TOMODACHI TO IKITAI. Correcto pero 
redundante

TOMODACHI TO IKITAI is quite enough to
say "Quiero ir con mis amigos" just like (Yo) Quiero ir ... in espanol.
Especially in this case, we don't say WATASHI twice. Just TOMODACHI 
is enough. The context tells that amigos estan mis amigos


----------



## Sandorph

Thank you for your help. ^^

Another question then. 

I can say "NEKO TO ASOBITAI", but if I'm not the one who want to play with the cat, can I still using "NEKO TO ASOBITAI" or should I use for example "TANAKA-SAN WA NEKO TO ASOBITAI"? 

ty ^^


----------



## Ocham

It simply depends on the situation, not on the person(s) involved.
If everyone knows who wants to play..., you don't have to specify
the subject (ORE, BOKU, WATASHI, ANATA, KARE, KANOJO, ect).

Baby: Mama, neko to asobitai. (I wanna play with the cat.)
Mama: Neko to asobitai no? (Do you wanna play with the cat?)
          Papa, Aya ga neko to asobitai tte. (Darling, Aya says she 
         wanna play with a cat.)
Papa: Neko to!? (With a cat!?)


----------



## lammn

Sandorph said:


> if I'm not the one who want to play with the cat, can I still using "NEKO TO ASOBITAI" or should I use for example "TANAKA-SAN WA NEKO TO ASOBITAI"?


 
As a side note, ~tai can only be applied to the 1st person or 2nd person.
If you're talking about a third person (Tanaka-san in this case), you should say ~tagaru. That is:

Tanaka-san wa neko to asobi*tagaru*/asobi*tagatteru*.


----------



## JCEst

lammn, I think you might be incorrect on that one. I know it's possible to use "tagaru" for the third person, but the meaning is slightly different and "tai" can be used for the third person.


----------



## lammn

JCEst said:


> lammn, I think you might be incorrect on that one. I know it's possible to use "tagaru" for the third person, but the meaning is slightly different and "tai" can be used for the third person.


 
Umm... My grammar book states that {~tai} cannot be used with 3rd person. 

After considering your comment, I've done some searching on the web. When I type "she wants to" in the ALC dictionary, it will translate it into {~tagatteiru} in _most_ cases. However, there *are* also cases where {~tai} is used, but those are often limited to indirect quotations or for modifying a noun.

Does anyone has any more ideas on this point?


----------



## Ocham

In direct narration,"～したい" can only be used for the 1st person.

私は彼女と結婚したい。I want to marry her.

In indirect narration or question, "～したい" can be used for any subject.

私は彼女と結婚したいと言った。I said I want to marry her.
彼は彼女と結婚したいと言った。He said he wants to marry her.
あなたは彼女と結婚したいの（ですか）？Do you want to marry her?
あなたは彼女と結婚したいの（です）ね？You want to marry her, don't you?


----------



## lammn

Ocham said:


> In direct narration,"～したい" can only be used for the 1st person.
> In indirect narration or question, "～したい" can be used for any subject.


 
Thanks for your clarification, Ocham-san. 
Now I understand that {~tai} *cannot* be applied to _both_ 2nd and 3rd person in _direct narration_.


----------

